# Will the 450cc Mitsubishi Eclipse/Eagle Talon fir on a ca18det 200sx??



## BobNissan (May 16, 2005)

Hi freinds, I am planning to go on an injectors upgrade, and I have 4 450cc injectors from a Mitsubishi Eclipse/Eagle Talon.

Will they fit on my car??

Will I need something to compesate the difference with the stock ones 370cc
Apex safc?


Thanx!!!


----------



## S14 Drift! (Jun 3, 2005)

BobNissan said:


> Hi freinds, I am planning to go on an injectors upgrade, and I have 4 450cc injectors from a Mitsubishi Eclipse/Eagle Talon.
> 
> Will they fit on my car??
> 
> ...


They should fit no problem, but remember that they are low impedance injectors, so if your stock one are high impedance, you'll need a Honda resistor pack installed. (5 wires, Yellow + 12 Volt IN, Red +12 Volt Out, goes to every injectors, one per injectors)

Yes you'll need a ECU reprogrammed for this, and you might as well change your MAF, cause it will be maxed out before the 450cc will.

I suggest you a Maxima 89-94 MAF with my Almasi Tuning ECU (Sorry for the marketing)



Robin


----------



## luka (May 3, 2005)

DSM's are equipped with resister packs as well, probably more fit for DSM injectors.


----------



## S14 Drift! (Jun 3, 2005)

luka said:


> DSM's are equipped with resister packs as well, probably more fit for DSM injectors.


There is no difference, a 6 Ohm 10 Watt resistor is a 6 ohm 10 watt resistor!

The Honda boxe look nicer, but the Mitsubishi one look like the Nissan one(cause they were made by Mitsubishi!)


----------



## luka (May 3, 2005)

S14 Drift! said:


> There is no difference, a 6 Ohm 10 Watt resistor is a 6 ohm 10 watt resistor!
> 
> The Honda boxe look nicer, but the Mitsubishi one look like the Nissan one(cause they were made by Mitsubishi!)


I didn't realize that the honda r-pack is the same as the mitsu one


----------

